# need help finding a post



## rrdavinavich

One day I was reading posts and a man, i don't remember his username, wrote a post about the stages of marriage. I wish I had saved it or printed it or something, but I didn't. Now I can't find it. Does anyone else remember a post about this subject or have any idea how I can find it again?:scratchhead:


----------



## chefmaster

Stages of Marriage


----------



## rrdavinavich

Thank you Chefmaster


----------



## chefmaster

Most welcome.


----------



## Threetimesalady

I not only don't know or remember, I also don't know how to find any of my old posts here...I have always been at a site where I get an email of a reply....


----------



## Pandakiss

Threetimesalady said:


> I not only don't know or remember, I also don't know how to find any of my old posts here...I have always been at a site where I get an email of a reply....





just click on your name. it will take you to your page, and behind your profile tab is the satstics tab and you can click on find all posts or find all threads and it will show you everything.


----------

